# Do you have a G-Spot?



## ntamph

I think most people would say they are very real. But do you ladies think you have a G-Spot (specifically your body)?


----------



## omgitselaine

Yes


----------



## Giro flee

I do have a g-spot. Sometimes H will just use his fingers in that come here motion on that spot and it always makes me o. No external touch at all required.


----------



## TiggyBlue

It's the other side of the clitoris, so yes


----------



## mablenc

Not just yes, but of course!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

This is a funny question, I'd say we all have it, whether it's been pleasured just so... is the question....if we are utilizing it's potential for Ecstasy .

I've explored...and found it (so I think) going by some sexual learning videos talking about this...it has a different feel up in there.... though his being in me - is way beyond any fingering he's ever done in all these yrs....this is what sends me over the edge... it's the pressure on the G-spot from what I understand....



> G-Spot Positions - AskMen
> 
> Many women prefer positions in which they are on top. This probably has a lot to do with the fact that when she’s on top, she’s in control. Woman-on-top positions, like cowgirl and its variations, are great for hitting the G-spot because the woman can angle her hips just right, allowing her to find the arrangement that feels best to her. She can try leaning forward or back while adjusting the speed and pressure applied to the G-spot.


How to hit her G spot ::


----------



## inarut

I have to say I haven't made efforts to find it myself but I hope it's found someday... Lol ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

Yes, it's alive and well and resides in the southern Cosmos - just like in SA's diagram.


----------



## Created2Write

I do indeed. DH was the one who found it, though.


----------



## RedRose14

Yes, Hubby does the "come hither" motion on it whilst stimulating my clitoris to give me a guaranteed orgasm


----------

